# Show Jacket or Body Protector-please help!



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi guys!

Tommorow I'm going to my first show and I don't have a jacket. A friend told me that a body protector over a white shirt would be fine, but I'm not sure... I do like the 2nd option way better though.

It's a hunter show and I'm entering hunter over fences, handy hunter, and hunter equitation over fences.

Please help!


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been to quite a few Hunter shows and have just participated in one last week. I have never seen anyone use a body protector in the Hunter ring. I have only seen jackets. Good luck with your horse show!


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks! I actually went to buy new boots for the show right now, and the woman there told me that since it's hot and I'm just going to a schooling show, I should get away with it 
I hope it'll work out...


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

I love schooling shows! You might get lucky. My last show was a schooling show and we had a choice if we wanted to wear jackets or not. Although it is recommended to wear a jacket during EQ classes, if you don't have those classes I wouldn't bother. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Most shows have set rules regarding what apparel is required and what is optional. Call the organizer and ask. Our saddle club has english coats and western chaps as optional but you must wear appropriate boots w/heels, english riders must wear a helmet and all shirts MUST have some kind of sleeve.

Good luck!


----------

